

How to ‘EZ bake’ your own lambdas in Java 8 with ASM and JiteScript - javahypervisor
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/how-to-ez-bake-your-own-lambdas-in-java-8-with-asm-and-jitescript/

======
theotown
JiteScript is a cool add-on to ASM for cutting down some lines of code for
your bytecode shenanigans.

